
The $1.3 Trillion Price Of Not Tweeting At Work - nikunjk
http://www.fastcompany.com/3000908/13-trillion-price-not-tweeting-work
======
dean
The headline implies Twitter, but the McKinsey report appears to specify
social tools like " _internal networks, wikis, and real-time chat_ ". Better
internal collaboration tools may save that kind of money, but I can't see
Twitter being used in this way.

